# Sims Addicts Part 10 ~ FreeTime is out! ~



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

~Freetime~​
    ​The Latest EP to Our favorite Game!

http://thesims2.ea.com/index.php

/links​


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi

Mine has been on order for months!!!

Play.com emailed me today to say it has been posted so I'm gonna be really miffed if it doesn't arrive tomorrow!!

Saying that though I have my mum down on a Thursday so it would probably just sit on my desk till 8 tomorrow night.

Haven't really played for ages now.  I had a dabble a couple of weeks ago but couldn't get back into it.

Can't wait to hear everyone's take on it.

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YAY I have a sim friend  

Mine has been on order too from play and I got the same email 

I hope you get chance to road test it  and share your take on it too  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh dear, I think I'm finally going to have to admit that I'm not a true addict anymore    Have no interest in the new EP and not played Sims on PC for sooooo long. Barely even used the Bon Voyage EP    The thing is I got this Nintendo DS and I love it and it takes up any play time that I have. Today I bought a Wii and just know that's going to make it even less likely I'll play Sims again. 

Dizzi - Any Wii game suggestions? Bought Thrilville off the Rails as liked that on DS, but apparently it's better on Wii, but not sure what else to get. Did think about Sims Castaway as like DS version, but decided against it. 

Anyhoooow, happy Sim playing everyone. Maybe I will become re-addicted again in the future    Am still going to read this thread though, and maybe I'll get tempted by the new EP when I hear all about it  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww Jayne I understand -  I love my Wii but will load the Sims before playing it   
Game suggestions, trauma room, and Mario olympics, ratatouille is good too!
Glad you will still be reading I am asking the birthday fairy for a DS too my reasons are for holidays and coach trips to London 
I think I need to get a life  

My Game diddnt arrive today  
Shelly anne  Did yours 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awww Dizzi, can't believe your game didn't arrive today  Hope it's with you tomorrow. Naughty that it doesn't arrive on time    Just had a look on the Sims website, and it does look a good EP. 

Funnily enough I was tempted to buy trauma room. Hmmmm, might just do that next month now you've recommended it. 

Good luck in getting the DS. It's brill, and you can connect it to your Wii  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

If you do get it and you get as far as the bomb let me know I got stuck there and havnt played it since 
there is a wii thread here on Hobbies somewhere 

Nighty night
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine got posted yesterday! I was on the sims all last night "preparing them" for the arrival of the new expansion pack!! I am so excited!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Salia 
Mine is sat in front of me now -What are you doing on here!
If Im not back by Monday wend out a Sim Party I mean a search party,
~Its just taken 7 mins to move my Downloads (4297 items) folder out In preperation! 
to Load up FREETIME Woo Hoo


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Awwww Jane I hope you get your addiction back soon!!

Can't comment on the Wii but my DS arrived yesterday so I wasn't too miffed about free time not coming  

It came this morning just as I'd started clearing my kitchen cupboards out so didn't get to load it till after Jake had gone to school.  Then my friend rang to say that she was coming over so I still didn't get to play  

I have it minimised now so will going there very shorlty    I didn't realise that they had included another neighbourhood
with this ep.

Dizzi what's your verdict?

Saila hope yours has arrived!!

Ooooh aren't you good Dizzi moving your downloads out.  I never do  

Well I'm just going to get stuck into a big bowl of rhubarb crumble and custard and then I'm off to sim land!!

M xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

mmmmmm, rhubarb crumble and custart - one of my faves! Sounds like you have a good Friday night lined up Shelly  

Can already feel inklings of addiction returning hearing you all start to talk about the new EP. Feel out of the loop now not having it. Bet I end up getting it!  

If only there were enough hours in the day to play Sims, DS and Wii! oh, and come on FF and surf the net  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Soooooo, what's it like?  

Hope someone post some pics soon  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya Jayne (sorry always seem to spell your name the other way   ) 

Didn't end up playing much last night as I started to play one of the families in the new neighbourhood and as usual I started to sell all her furniture, redecorate and completely redesign the house!

So today I created a student sim and have been playing her on and off all day.

So far I have got membership with 3 secret lots, game lot, tinker lot and fitness.  Though they are nothing really to write home about.

I have just had my sim out collecting bugs, there are 30 to collect and I have 4    

On the gaming lot you can start a competition but haven't got that far yet.

You can choose a secondary lifetime aspiration which I think is quite cool!  You also get more rewards but these aren't items.  They affect your sims life.  I have one that means that my sim learns skills much quicker.  Fab if your sim like mine has the max all skills aspirtation.

I'm really quite boring when I play my sims.  I don't like them to have too much fun  

I've never had a vampire/werewolf sim as it would mess up my plans too much    

I'm sure Dizzi will be able to tell you much more than me (and I'll probably learn new things too)  

Back later to get some tips from Dizzi!!

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds good  

No worries about the name spelling  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi is enjoying it but has had a full weekend with family stuff  
so Ive not played much  

Will play some more on tuesday and fill you in


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Awww Dizzi hope you get to play more soon!!

I've just moved my sim into her new house and got her to marry her boyfriend.

A strange man turned up and left a parcel containing a new computer.  When you click on play it gives you the option to either play SSX3 or The Sims 3!!!

Ooooooh do you think this is a look at the things to come


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG! Sims 3!    Am having palpitations   Can't keep up and am starting to suffer from technology/console/games overload!  

Dizzi - How dare life get in the way of sims!    Roll on Tuesday when you can play lots  

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

ARGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH

I have got glitch city on my pc!!!!

My sim is married and they now have 3 children. Boy/girl twins and a new born boy.

Daddy just got stuck at the baby crib and he wouldn't move so I deleted him saved then went back in. Same thing happened. So deleted him again but this time when I went back in I told him to go put the other boy to bed and he got stuck again!! Crib with baby was also stuck so deleted him and the crib (baby included) and touch wood everything is ok so far.

He is at work though so dread to think what will happen when he comes home!!

Jayne There is talk of Sims 3 sometime next year. And from watching the clip on the sims computer it looks fab  

My sim has just had an Aladin lamp dropped off by the gypsie and was granted 3 wishes. Easiest $30k my sims have every made  

You can now teach toddlers nursery rhymes and study parenting which enables you to 'check baby'. A thought button pops up whilst you are cuddling baby with what their most urgent need is so takes some of the guess work away.

I've also rediscovered the energiser reward. Whilst my female sim was pg I got to her use is and so far has used 7 goes. Brilliant as she doesn't need to fill any of her needs.

Not doing very well keeping up with their interests (maybe I shouldn't let them have any more children ) as its quite time consuming.

My male sim is a fortune sim and one of his lifetime rewards was to invest some simoleans each day and get a good return for them. He doesn't actually do anything as its automatic but have got some much needed money that way.

Right back to sim land for me.

Dizzi hope you have a good play tomorrow.

Jayne really hope you get your addiction back soon.

Michelle x

p.s am trying to talk dh into letting me have a Wii. I totally blame you Jayne and Dizzi!! You really a bad influence on me


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've found my downloads folder but what do I do now??

I want to install the game but don't know what to to disable custom content

xxx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Saila

Right click on it go down to "Move" then select desktop.

Have fun!! 

Michelle x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I ended up deleting it  

So far I am playing on the Aspir family at the moment.

Their little toddler is now a little girl and they have a baby called Ignacio  

I changed their career tracks too.

I feel like the Grandad is in bed nearly every day and 6:30pm   Their needs go down too fast  

xxxx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Argh! I so didn't know there was a new EP, although funnily enough I passed a stand of Sims games just a few days ag and wondered when the next one was out, then reminded myself I'd never get the chance to play it   I haven't played the Sims in forever, definately not this year. We moved house at the beginning of Feb too, and it's just such a state still, DH out at work all day, and I don't get a chance to do anything at home (can't imagine why   ) I've been telling myself though that I need to give myself some Sims time, so maybe I will soon. . . .. . . 

Anyway, hello to you all, hope everyone is well  

Love Laura xx

p.s. won't be able to stop thinking about this EP till I've got it now. . . . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome back Laura ((hug)) for not geting chance to play - guess its your double trouble keeping you away 

Its Friday which means a Sim weekend is soooo Close!

Salia I just moved my downloads folder out of the sims 2 main folder then moved it back - 90% of my downloads are showing, Ive still a few things which arnt - my holy simoly stuff for one  
Hope to sort that out later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, I couldn't resist, and succumbed today to the new EP   Just sorting out desk top and then will install it and play tomorrow  Sim Sunday I think  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pictures are uploading as I type BRB !
 Jayne


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yayyy, pictures


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm back 
I sorted out he CC - I had not checked for CC to be ennabled - even though most of it was showing!

I have pictures !

OK I am enjoying Freetime - it fills a gap the other EPs havent for me i mean they can play the Sims! and get rewarded for it 

So I Deleted my old neighbourhoods and started again with this new town desidre or something like that (silly name) and as none of my hacks were showing this became a chheat/hack free houes so I decided the rule would be My sim can only marry a townie - and then there child can only mary a townie . . . I did try doing this as a living child free house - how hard was that 
I caved - they had a daughter after many fruitless woo - hoos ( well until I clicked "try for a baby"  )

So Ian (my sim) Met Ashlee his Maid and they eventualy had a daughter named Emily - again I set a rule of no extending the size of the house to fit the family - but make the family fit the house ( internal walls only could be altered )
Well they are currently on a vacation and doing really well for money, awards and asperation and hobby enthusiasm

Game play is better - being able to bring up to 3 townies with you when you age is great! the genie with his 3 wishes has been really good.
Ian has won 2 cooking contests, and maxed out he cooking skill & cuisene hobby
Ashlee has Maxed the games hobby 
Emily has been into her hobbies since she was a toddler and is well on her way to getting the sports & Music hobbies maxed!

So all in all another great EP - I am a bit worried about a sims 3 - I will want it - but cant see how it will impve on the Sims2 
besides the expense of the games EPs and PC upgrades!

Well I promised you pictures so here they are Enjoy!


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi  

Well, I'm going to have to go and get it now, aren't I?   Naugghty naughty!

Looks great, and I also can't figure how Sims 3 can possibly improve on Sims 2  

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Great pics Dizzi   It looks fab, so I can't wait to play tomorrow (well, later today now isn't it!). Been up all ruddy evening sorting out my virus stuff on desktop and laptop. Desktop was easy, laptop took about 4 hours! Was only a flaming tick in a box that I needed to uncheck    arghhhhhh! Still, it's done now and I'm all secure again  

Roll on Sim Sunday  

As for Sims 3, I think I may (that's only a 'may' mind) resist and never even find out what I am missing in the first place. You just know it's going to be amazing, even if you can't imagine it right now  

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Guess what I bought?!?!   Only played it twice though, keep wanting to, but know I have exciting things like washing up etc to do   Also house sorting out stuff, except what I actually do is sit there, looking at all the stuff that needs doing thinking I don't know where to start before I finally rearrange a thing or two then give up  

Dh has somehow mucked up the colour/brightness which I can't seem to fix, it's only a bit darker, but it's really annoying   if there's dark wallpaper or capet in the room, it's really really dark.

Why does Mr Humble bring everyone a computer?  

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - Think the computer is so your sim can play Sims 3 on it   

Dizzi - How's your life in Sim land going? 

Anyone else playing? 

Amazingly I've actually played a few hours over the past few days. Really like this EP, and because I hardly played Bon Voyage, it's like having 2 new EP's in one    Brought big foot home last night. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I over-dosed last week  I played sooo much!

I just love flipping houses so if anyone wants a challenge then say so 

I like the pc gift - its internet ready and it has the Sims 3  

Jayne glad you finally got a play and had fun too - Ive never seen bigfoot  
Did you take some Pictures 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Jayne good for you!!  So glad you like it.

Laura yep I agree with Jayne about Sims 3.

Dizzi what have you been upto.

I played quite a bit the other day but spent most of time in Uni.  My female sim picked up the genie lamp and wished for wealth.  Thing is the dropping bags didn't stop and they ended up with 70 odd thousand simoleans.  It only stopped when I cancelled it in her to do queue.

I have this annoying thing happening I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this.  No phones will be ringing but I'll get about 5 popup boxes with friends saying that they haven't heard from in a while etc....  This has been happening since BV.

Also my sims will be studying something and get the message the it has been noticed that that sim has an interest in such and such a thing but they are not studying that.  

Might load it up tomorrow and lose myself for a couple of hours.

Happy simming!!

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Michelle Great to see you back  
Not sure if its bug related or not why not check on the BBS on the official website ?

Can I tell you all another day as I am on my way to bed now 

Night Night 
x x x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

http://thesims3.ea.com/home.php?languageCode=2  

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bad Bad Link!

OMG Just when you thought it couldnt get any better!

DH just saw me peeking and he diddnt say NO 

Have you signed up for the newsletter ?


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Dizzi dh doesn't get a say in it at all.  You'll have to train yours better  

I did sign up for the newsletter.

I went into the forum as well and read little bits there.  The only trouble is you could spend all day in there reading    

I have played quite a bit just lately.  The sim I took through uni then got all the glitches I had to delete the whole family as it just went crazy.  So started again but this time I didn't let them have a baby until they had both filled their lifetime wants.

That baby is now a teenager with both parents turning elder whilst she was a child.

I'm finding it not so boring playing elders now that they can do other things.

Been out all day so am just back off into sim land for an hour before we set up the xbox 360.

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Michelle 
Ive managed a play too, like you I'm finding Elders are more playable with freetime

Ive just tried a resturant buisness and its currently rank 7 ( my personal best! ) although thats not without using a few hacks for badges and the energiser painting and one motherlode . . . .
I have 4 adults 2 men 2 women and they are 2 sets of siblings, and the plan is to marry them off!

Complex - you bet 

I had a peek at the pictures small bits of Text there but not the forums I darnt not yet anyway 

Enjoy Sim land -


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG to Sims 3! It does look good, but not sure it's the kind of leap that happened from Sims 1 to Sims 2. Love the idea of being able to take sims out and about and see where they are going, rather than just appearing on lots. Not that bothered about the personality or customising of things. That said, I've not looked into it any further than the link above and the few screen shots. Bet we all end up buying it despite cost, etc.    Guess what we're all having for birthday's, etc. in 2009?  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

hi all!

Well I really enjoyed the FreeTime expansion pack - I think it is the best expansion pack (of the ones I have got!).  I loaded all the Sims bits on my brand new laptop and it keeps crashing!  So i haven't had that much fun with it - unfortunately.  

Bad Bad Shelly_anne!!!  I had decided I wasn't going to buy Sims 3, I have got a bit fed up with having to buy a Sims 2 expansion pack every month - starting to get the feeling that EA are just pushers feeding our addiction and making money off it!!!!  Feel a bit used and abused!!   But after seeing those screen shots, I am starting to change my mind!!!  I don't think there is any cure for me!  

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Oooh, thanks for the link! I've actually read an article about the Sins 3 inlast months PC gamer (DHs magazine) and it does sound quite good.  I noticed on the screenshots that some of hte furniture was placed diagonally, it's probably really sad that I'm quite excited by that  Apparently there will be no needs bars, as far as I can gather, it will have pop ups that say, for example "MAtt is hungry. Click here to feed him" since we don't say in RL "Mmm, I'm 75% hungry. I kind of get that it makes it more realistic, but I'm not sure I just want to click a bubble to feed him. I presume there's more to it than that  Instead of points of neatnes/grouchiness etc, you can pick up to 6 personality traits. The bit in the article that made me laugh is when the Sim Matt goes to his neighbours house to chat and his neighbour Chad, who is grumpy, frugal, insensitive and innapropriate turns away, p*$$es himself and laughs. Another Sim has hte trait "kleptomaniac" and picks up a park bench and runs off with it 

I've been playing a bit, but I've found that now we have Free Time, I've not taken anyone on hols or had a business. One annoying thing is I must have a weird hack on my game as I can't use the expensive telescope - the Sim goes to look through, then it pushes them back to their original position iyswim - no mpore alien babies 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New stuff pack out  . . . Kitchens and bathrooms!

mine should be here tommorow 
Ive had a little play on BH Monday,
I need a challenge to get my teeth into any ideas


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> New stuff pack out . . . Kitchens and bathrooms!
> 
> mine should be here tommorow
> Ive had a little play on BH Monday,
> I need a challenge to get my teeth into any ideas


Hi Dizzi!

I have decided that I have bought enough packs! Just playing with what I have got!

Not long to wait until Sims 3 comes out! Have you had enough of your Wii??!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi Sue - Nope still loving the Wii its just finding the time to do everything!

The new stuff pack is Ok, I think the recolours will be better, in fact Ive had a little play this afternoon.

Sims 3  . . . I'm not sure if its going to be a ep to the sims 2 you know, need to do some more research.
Anyway I am falling asleep here, back soon,
Happy Simming everyone


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

From The Sims website.

The Sims Announces MySims™ Kingdom

Create Your Story Of Adventure To Make The Kingdom Great

The Sims™, an Electronic Arts Inc. Label, today announced first details for MySims™ Kingdom, the next experience from the creators of MySims™. Launching exclusively on the Wii™ and Nintendo DS™ platforms, MySims Kingdom sets you on a story of adventure, discovery and exploration to help King Roland and his subjects revitalise the Kingdom. Launching globally in Autumn 2008, MySims Kingdom for the Wii and Nintendo DS puts the creativity in your hands to make the Kingdom something to behold!

"MySims has been met with such enthusiasm by players and families everywhere, we are excited to make MySims its own franchise within The Sims Label," said Rod Humble, Head of Studio for The Sims Label. "MySims Kingdom has players helping King Roland and his subjects make the MySims world a better place by completing rewarding quests, building houses, bridges or even making contraptions powered by electricity or water. And MySims Kingdom on Nintendo DS, adds many new activities such as kayaking, ski jumping, populating the town zoo and many others!"

Since its launch, MySims quickly rose to global success and is loved by players everywhere, having sold 2.8 million copies worldwide to date.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I had My Sims with my wii for christmas and exchanged it for another game


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Wasn't any good, Dizzi?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I felt it was too childish, I'm a pc girl


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It gets worse Dizzi!!!!

15-05-2008
The Sims announces The Sims™ 2 IKEA Home Stuff coming in June

New Content From The Sims Provides A Selection Of Must-Have Items For Your Sims' Home From IKEA

The Sims™, today announced details for The Sims™ 2 IKEA® Home Stuff. The latest new content for The Sims 2 brings a selection of must-have items from IKEA to key living spaces in your Sims' home focused on the bedroom, the living room and the home office. Now you can give your Sims' home a makeover with new furniture and décor based on stylish designs by IKEA!

"The Sims is thrilled to collaborate with IKEA for more customisation of your Sims' homes, adding fun and inspirational design options for the bedroom, living room and home office," said Rod Humble, Head of The Sims Studio. "This new content will certainly contribute to the players' ability to make their Sims' dream home. The Sims 2 IKEA Home Stuff will expand creative opportunities and that is what The Sims is all about. Home is central to the experience of your Sims and with IKEA additions, it's sure to be the most inviting place in the neighbourhood."

Turn your Sims' living room into a haven of comfort and relaxation with a plush EKTORP sofa, a unique EXPEDIT TV unit, a complementing LEKSVIK coffee table and chic décor like the VÄNNA mirror. Create a revitalising space in the bedroom, your Sims' most intimate place at home with a new MALM bed, matching chest of drawers, a shapely Storm floor lamp and a bright red IKEA PS rug.

For those Sims who might work at home, indulge them with an office that is sure to promote an environment dedicated to productivity. Decorate with an elegant VIKA HYTTAN table, inspiring KILA lamp, bold HELMER drawer unit and LACK zigzag wallshelf.

These are just a few of the items from The Sims 2 IKEA Home Stuff that can be integrated into your Sims' living space.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOOOOOOO Now I am excited! 

I like Ikea and the way they set rooms/furnishings out! 
so It should work well in the Sim enviroment., more modern, less cluttered, and home office Yay! 
thanks Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls

I may have to "invest" in the kitchen and bathrooms stuff pack. . .  I'm a bit "meh" about the Ikea pack, but we shall see, I actually went to Ikea for the first time a few months ago and was ridiculously excited  I especially loved this mock up they did of a one bed flat, it was only teeny, but the way it was done up it had so much storage but still looked really chic, I wanted to live there!!!!

Anyone up for a flip house? I moved my Sims into the "minor manor" think it's called from the Teen Stuff pack, and it's lurvely - quite small, but has a really nice little raised lounge, I played around with doing raised rooms when the ability first became available but haven't bothered since. I'm turning the house into a french style interior, with Julien Cooke and his Townie bird living there. Have really got back into the Sims recently.

You know the genie lamp in the Aspir household? How does one get one's hands on one of them? Also, there's a little japanese style pond with carp in the Peerless park hobby lot - how do we get that? Also, what are the benefits of being in the gardening club again, I forget 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Laura, 
I will do the Flip with you  -  can we have a week  Ive not been into minor manor!

The Genie comes when a coupe or more sims have lots of hobbie bars 

I will have to search for the pond as Ive not looked there yet either  I have one from holy simoly 

I love that tiny house they have done at Ikea too!

Glad youve got more time again, the new Kitchen pack is Ok, I did a black gloss and granite modern kitchen yesterday 

Anyone else Joining us for a House Flip ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura I cant find Minor Manor help! Found it!
I want to do the flip so have just started it! not sure which townie to move into it or what style I am going to do yet mind . . . .

Jayne, How are you,  is your DS getting some extra play while your layed up 

Sue has the Sims took a back seat to the Wii ?

Shelly_anne Where are you 

Ive been having some major sim time this week, in fact going back there in a wee while 
Decided to clear out the neighbourhood leaving just one family, then last night I whizzed 8 teens through uni - not sure however I am going to keep them, anyone know if I can just reset the neighbourhood, with a re install 

My Game seems a bit buggy at the moment so Ive just disabled the last lot of downloads, which should help as it was fine before.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Minor Manor is officially flipped!

Click the picture to take a peek 


/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi, that house looks gorgeous - love it  

Not able to play sims at all whilst got my leg in plaster as the way my desk top is set up there's not a lot of leg space for me. Plus everything swells up if not raised, and swelling inside plaster cast is not fun!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Jayne - I really Love flipping houses!

I wondered if you would be unable to get to the desk PC with your foot  
Prehaps get Dh to set it up on the dining room table then you could stretch out your leg under the table, elevated on another chair till you get a numb bum  . . . .
and the boys and DH can eat their meals around you  
Has anyone treated you to a new DS game to keep you occupied ?

Laura where are you I want to see your Version and set us the next house to Flip if thats OK ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Mrs Squirrel: sorry mate, will upload pics asap, had to move my family outta there, as their baby just disappeared into thin air!   so will redo it as soon as possible.

Loving your house, did you use the new stuff pack? You did extend it, right? I'm not imagining it, you didn't just move walls around etc?

Will try and do it when DH goes to bed!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh What a Shame - My games a bit buggy atm not sure why. . . 

I did extend slightly! 
On the left hand side by 2 tiles I think and then used the upper space which was previously roof the main stairs/lounge and entrance are the same I just moved the front door 
I was suprised by how much Garden this plot had!

So which House should we flip next 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, here's mine: http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/FlipHouseJune/?albumview=slideshow

No extending, but did rejig the upstairs a bit. I made this one quite traditional, as it seemed quite a traditional building.

You can choose the next house to flip  maybe something more modern this time? 

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Looking at your house again, you have done a much better job with the garden, I hate fiddling with the ground level! Also, I LOVE the woodburner nook!  

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

House looks fab Laura  Really like the hammock in the middle of the pool and swing enclosure  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura I like it!

a sauna and a gym, plus the footbal goal with the well trodden route to it, I also noticed the tiles on the floor in front of the fire, The Garage looks like its always been there I never thought of adding a garage, also I love the pink bedroom so girly!
OOh another house to flip . . . . Can I suggest one tommorrow as I should get chance to load it up and have a peek at what to flip 

Jayne Hopefully we will have another couple of slideshows for you to peek at soon.

Anyone else still simming and want to Join us 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi, thanks girls! Wow, good observation Dizzi, seeing my fireplace tiles   

Had a chance to look at houses to flip?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just downloading some new stuff eating tea and loading it up  I am back in chat at 10pm but will have the game minimised so will pick a house to flip then 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, look at you multitasking, lady  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG Forget the IKEA EP ! Have you seen this 

http://thesims2.co.uk/pages.view_page.asp?id=567  the Link works

/links

BRB the My Game Crashed as it loaded . . .


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

O. . . . .M. . . . . .G. . . . .  

I . . . . am . . . . hyper. . . . ventilating. . . 

DH is  

I was only thinking this VERY morning that they should do an apartments thing for the Sims, but wasn't sure if it was possible. I thought that Freetime was prob going to be the last EP. My game's going to take aaaaaaaaaagtes to load up with this one! Do you reckon they will not bother doing a Makin' Magic type EP? That was the first one I got when I bought TS1.

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

He He He I knew you would be excited, its also avalible to pre order at play.com £14.99 release date Aug 08
Ive just pre ordered the Ikea stuff pack.

Ok we have a house to flip I couldnt remember what EPs & SPs you had so its another freetime one - Uplifting loft 
It was in the houses bin so Ive placed it in the neighbourhood its all minimised ready to go 

Prehaps on our profile prehaps in the books bit we should add all our sims EPs & SP's so we can see at a glance the games we have 

Dizzi
Heading to chat then sim Land 
Ps I think seasons was the Makin magic EP - sorry


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Off to sim land Hope this House is OK for you to Flip - i will stop by here tommorow and find out 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya, can't look right now as DH is hogging pc but I'm sure it's fine and will get on the case tomorrow   I have all the EPs, and all SPs except the celebrations one.

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Yay! Guiltripped him into getting off so off to have a looksie at it now!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Done Mine will post this evening 
got the Sims house Bug now . . . .


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - I like it when you get that bug, as love looking at the pics  

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I fear I've been bitten by the bug too  Here is mine: http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Flip_House_Uplifting_Loft/?albumview=slideshow

Dizzi - this is quite possibly the UGLIEST house I've ever seen!!! Perfect one to flip though  I really thought it was ugly but now I've flipped it I wanna live there! I thought I'd keep it as a 1 bedroom luxury place for now, instead of turning it into a family home, and instead of having a 2nd loo, decided to have a wetroom instead. I thought it looked a bit odd up on those stilts but didn't want a normal 2 storey house, hence the pool room, and since there was no room for a garden, put it on the roof instead!

My turn for choosing next? (unless someone else wants to? where's everyone else?)

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Ive had Major sims issues the last 2 days so I have Just completly UNINSTALLED all my games and EP's And Stuff packs!

One of the first things I will do when they are all re installed is the Flip again, as Ive not saved it.

Laura I need to know where you got the loungers and flip flops from for a start, back later for mor comments on your flip 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Just got back from my hols - this is the first thread I went to!  I am impressed by all the houses that you all have posted but Laura's just knocked my socks off!!!  Where did you get the walls for the pool room from?  I have always wanted something like that!  Which pack has the wetroom?

I know I am behind the times, but on my hols I got round to buying Teen Style, it was in Asda for £7.  I did say that I wasn't going to buy any more expansion packs because i am fed up with shelling out money, but I couldn't resist at that price!

Dizzi hun, you poor mite.  I know how much hassle it is to install the few expansion packs that I have got, I can't imagine how much time it took to load all yours plus all the extra downloads you have done!!  

Oh no!  Not two MORE expansion packs!  They are taking the P now!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome back sue 
The teen stuff pack is a good one. bargin 
I am sat out in the garden on my lap top as the main PC ( home of the Sims) is undergoing a system restore 
seems the original sims2 disc is not being recognised by VISTA    Ive tried everything - worse case senario is my antivirus and the sims are not compatable, according the the official site seems, norton leaks kernal   memory from the sims files  . . . .   this is not the case!

Well going to whiz through my boards while sat on the laptop, and keep trying the main pc if i can get it to recognise the Sims  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sue gives Dizzi's computer a cyber-kick*


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - nooooooooooooo!   Is it a new antivirus or something? You sound like you know what you're doing, at least! 

I'm afraid I don't know where any of the custom content came from, as I was given a load of custom content very kindly saved onto disks. I will see if i can find out later on the game at least who they were made by. I think they were prob all from TSR.

Sue - the walls for the pool room area actually floor to ceiling windows, custom content. The wetroom, well actually The University EP has these showers that are just fixed into the wall, you know like you get at swimming baths? And I just put one of those in teeny room with tiled floors and walls and called it a wet room  

I like the Teen Style pack - love the butterfly wallpaper!

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

May have solved it  &  please . . . .


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - Yet again, love the pics  

Dizzi - Awww hun   Really hope you've solved it and have your Sims back very soon   

Sue - Welcome home  

Think I may have to get the sims going tomorrow. Feel the bug biting again  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jayne - I think the bugs are breading, they are over here as well!!!   

While I was in England I got my old computer fixed so I am now playing Sims on that!   

Has it worked, Dizzi? 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Nope    No Joy seems its a "vista Bug" Ive got a command prompt and windows recovary print out for my PC and DH wants me to phone currys as we have insurance on the pc ( its not very old)
So I will try that tommorow now, as its not recognising a music CD even.

The disc is fine as it loads on the laptop but theres not enough memory there to run/play it
I am very frustrated especially if it is the norton/vista thing  

Anyways Sue's Back so can flip a house  for us to veiw Jayne  
we will let her unpack first and get a good nights rest 

Jayne hows you doing anyway hun ? Lots of healing        

Laura I have a few pictures from before th crash they are not room specific though so I will link to them tommorow, and eventually I will go on a download hunt for those loungers! I love your attention to detail going to have another peek now 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive peeked again and I love lots in this house, the plants are really cool, and the lime green kitchen however were you brave enough to come up with that  colour scheme!
Ive never seen a Sim warm his bum! 

I would never think to place the mats by the hot tub but its really affective!

Sue & Jayne Glad the Bugs Biting you too, I look forward to hearing/seeing more from you both 
Well Its bedtime here 6am will come fast,
Good Night
x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have unpacked and I have been filling the washing machine all evening (in between playing Sims!)!    

Because I didn't have much sleep last night and I had a little sleep in the car on the way home, my body clock doesn't know what time it is!!  I feel wide awake at the mo, but know that I have to get up in 5 hours to go to work!

What are the rules for house flipping?  

Hope you get it sorted soon Dizzi    Luckily you have that insurance to fall back on.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sleep well everyone - if you can tear yourselves away from the computer!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - Awwww, I'm sad for you about your sims   It's soooo frustrating when these things happen. My Sky Plus box blew up the other day and I had whole series of Lost on there along with other stuff still to watch. Not the end of the world I know, but arggghhhh nonetheless    Really hope you can get PC sorted soon so can get back to your lovely simmies. 

I'm not doing to bad hun. Bit low at the moment, but have lost most of my indepenence with this injury, so not surprising really. Have had a few other bits n bobs going on too which have got me down, but it will all be okay in the end I'm sure. Just need a few months to pass   

Have got the desktop up and running and may be able to have my leg down for a bit now to play, so might try later. May even flip the house you're all doing at the moment  

Can't believe you've not seen a sim warm its bum before   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

ok, prob being dull, but which house are you flipping?  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne


> Ok we have a house to flip I couldnt remember what EPs & SPs you had so its another freetime one - Uplifting loft
> It was in the houses bin so Ive placed it in the neighbourhood its all minimised ready to go
> 
> Or
> ...


Failing that Just choose one  and we will do it too,
Ive tried all sorts with teh PC to have the disc drive read a disk, any disc and it wont so I am Simless for a while _ I will phone the pc insurance tommorow and speak to a PC literate friend in the hopes I can get it fixed ASAP, Meanwhile I miss My sims  Please Pray play for me . .


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh Dizzi, I feel for you matey, I remember on my 2nd 2ww our Pc died and I was simless - NOT a happy bunny I can tell you! I really hope it's up and running soon - I have noone to flip with!  

Jayne - you joining in? Or just interested?

Sue - I *think* it's just choose a house, we've been doing Maxis made ones already in the game, though you could choose one of the free ones on TSR to download, then we both/all redecorate it, do garden, maybe extend, although I don't usually. I think thats the rules, that's what I've been doing anyway!   

Just installed Kitchen and Bathrooms, but letting Dh have PC tonight. How generous am I?  

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Joining in, but no way will I be able to flip at the rate you and Dizzi do    I was just going to do the one you've both just done, and see how I go from there. Not played the game in a long time, so fancy a bit of play time along with flip time  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ShortyPie said:


> Sue - I *think* it's just choose a house, we've been doing Maxis made ones already in the game, though you could choose one of the free ones on TSR to download, then we both/all redecorate it, do garden, maybe extend, although I don't usually. I think thats the rules, that's what I've been doing anyway!


oh - just "pimping" it!!! Thought it would be more complicated than that!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay, have worked out you're doing uplifting loft, but can't find it anywhere in game. Have got all EP's, but no stuff packs. 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Lasted all of half hour sitting at desk top before leg got so swollen inside cast I've had to come away and put it up. So frustrating!

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Hun, Just Half hour play is better than none, 
Just wish you wernt so restricted 

Back to the Ds and the sofa  

On your next half hour you can choose a house for us to flip from the main EPs ;~)


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Jayne - yeah, you choose. I think the Uplifting Loft was form the Stuff Pack called something like Glamour Life.

Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Jayne poor you!!  I'm so sorry to hear about your foot.  I really hope you make a speedy recovery and can get back to some sort of normality soon (and back to sim land).  (((((Big hugs for you)))))

Dizzi and Laura love your flips!!

Sorry I've been a bad addict but I got shingles at the beginning of last month then it flared up again on Saturday so haven't felt up to doing much at all.

I've had the game minimized for about a week now and still haven't played it.  Might have a bash later when I've finished sorting out the wardrobes.  (or I could do the wardrobes after I've played the sims)  hmmmmm decisions decisions........  

Have fun!!

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Shelley - Oh hun, shingles is painful. Hope you are well on the mend  


My internet connection is really sketchy at the moment, so I've been working on a house today anyway  It's from the Free Time EP and is in Desiderata Valley. It's 175 East Pleasure Park. If anyone wants to flip that, then great  

We def could do with a list of what EP's we all have though, as don't think we all have Free Time do we? 

Have worked out a way of sticking my leg up whilst on PC. Not comfortable for too long, but if I change positions a few times can last an hour or more   I'm liking my Simmies again  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne I cant wait to have a peek and eventually flip it!  
Keep Healing hun!    

Shelley   for the Shingles hun been there had that  
Welcome back to the thread thought we'd lost you there 
Sue & Laura 

I will Add my Sims EPs & SPs to the book area of my profile 

Update - Well the cd/dvd drive is knackered, it will play a DVD but not a cd or Data disc, so basicly my Disc drive on my main PC has stoped working after speaking with an engineer this evening we have completly wiped the pc - to see if a re start from scratch solved the issue It diddnt!!!
so now I cant get on line as I need to install discs ( which it cant read) so am now stuck using the laptop for the internet which although I am thankful for the desktop pc/keyboard is better. until a new disc drive arrives in 10-12 days and DH installs it  all will be fixed.
One bright spot however is I have my sims pet stories (laptop version) which is a DVD so have installed it on the desktop pc so I can get a Sims fix when I have time   

Well thats my update, lots of boards to read/post in so I will say Good night  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awwww Dizzi, nightmare computer situation! At least there is an end in sight, even if it is an agonising 10 days away. I can't wait for you to flip the house either   I'll probably still be doing mine by the time you've finished  

Good idea about adding what Sims stuff we have to our profiles  I'll do that too  

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Have just finished flipping that house but will upload pics tomorrow, going to bed now  

Dizzi - 10-12 days?   That's over a week!  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep over a week from Manchester to Shropshire . . . . .


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's my offering: http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Stuff%20for%20Sale/175%20East%20Pleasure%20Drive/?albumview=slideshow

Hope you like.

Everyone got Nightlife, cos wanna do a downtown town house next time if OK?

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

What a lovely house Laura!  The lounge is my favourite room!  And the courtyard is a great idea!

I have Nightlife - so that is no problem, just pick which one you want to do!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Right, it's a toss up between 34 King Street and 107 Custer Blvd. King Street is smaller, so maybe more manageable for Jayne with her poorly leg? Unless you think you could manage Custer Blvd in a few sessions?  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi All
Laura Ive had a peek - I miss my Sims 

Love the lounge great colours, also like the blinds are they CC ?
I also like that its a grown up house, no kiddies rooms in sight.

Looking forward to the next offerings.

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - I sympathise with you,I really do! Yes, they are CC. The loungers you asked after last time you should be able to find made by Sunair. 

How long till your pc is fixed now?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sunair - course - Ive seen her stuff, shes got some nice stuff.
As soon as the disc drive is here and I can re connect to the internet I will be here a whole weekend playing catch up


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I've not been Simming for the past few days, but think I'm gonna do King Street in Downtown tonight.

Anyone with me?  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My New Disc drive is here! Ive installed it and the Sims 2 base game - will do the rest later, just sorting internet and a zillion other programs



~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sims without CC is loaded off to test now  . . .


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello   Sorry I've been AWOL. Have been without internet connection for almost a week!   Only got it back this afternoon. I did flip that house after and take pics, so will load them tomorrow  

Laura - Going to look at yours in a bit  

Dizzi - Yipee that you're nearly up and running again  

I've put in a bid for a stuff pack on Ebay - Kitchen and Bathroom one. Any good? 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good Luck Dizzi!!!!!!!!!

Happy Simming!!!!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura, I love it  Courtyard and bbq area are brill  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne the K&B Stuff is quiet good I think Laura and I have used a lot of it in our last flips 

Ta sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me again, do any of you use a zip program for you CC  
I used to use Freezip but It wont install this time, Ive got the Sims2cleaninstaller from MTS2, 
anyone used filemaid2 ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - No idea about that sort of thing hun   Hope you can get it all worked out. 

Laura - I'll get on desktop later hopefully and post the pics and then do King Street as well  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Didn't get around to doing Sim stuff as been busy catching up on net stuff since getting back online. I have ordered the K&B stuff pack from Play.com though at £7.99. It's the only stuff pack I really fancy, although did realise earlier I have the festive stuff pack. I downloaded it though when it first came out as opposed to bought a disc and forgot all about it. 

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi just a flying visit as have a little one swinging on my trouserleg, but Dizzi - have you tried Winzip?

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

EEEEEK!  You know what I did today ladies - I am blaming the hormones, that is my only defence....... I went out and bought University and Open For Business!!!!!!!!!    

Don't know what came over me!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sims all Loaded and Ive almost completed flipping the "uplifting loft"
Ive move all the lots to flip to one area but I cant find *34 King Street * any clues 
Vista has a zip program and its Ok, At least half my saved downloads showed up after I extracted them
so I will have another look at the 1000's of files Sunday and hopefully complete the flip.

Sue  Your Going to have so much fun, next it will be a New PC to hold them all 

Jaynes hows you holding up hun  Any more simming or is the Ds winning again 

Laura had to Laugh at LO swinging from you! guessing he needed you NOW! as in right then! 

Right back to the boards 
Night all
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - Yay, you're back up and running   Think King Street is in downtown (Nightlife EP?), but not sure as not looked yet. 

Sue - Oh that's funny   Sims usually wins out in the end   Enjoy! 

Still have to upload my pics from last flip. Not been on desktop though yet as had stuff on past couple of days and ankle been too swollen and tight inside cast to sit at desktop when I've been home. Hopefully be okay tomorrow as not going out. 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay, these are the pics from the flip I did the other week. I've flipped it to house that really large family that are pre-made in one of the last couple of EP's. There's gran, parents, about 3 children and one on the way. I won't do quite as much to other flips. I forgot to take before pics, but Laura has on her slideshow, so you can see what we started with 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/53783053

Here's some general play pics which I thought I'd show, seeing as I don't upload pics that often. They're not that great mind as I hardly play, don't often take pics and when I did used to play and take loads I've deleted them all off PC.

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/53788847

Have just installed Kitchen and Bathroom stuff, so going to try and find King Street now and do that one 

Think I'm starting to love my Sims again 

x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya

Can I join in with King street?

Have done all the outside, so just the inside needs doing.

Dizzi King street is in Downtown.  Hope this helps

Sue   Hope you enjoy playing even more now!!

Love all the pictures from your previous flips!!

Back later

Michelle x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have done King street, but just putting my leg up for a bit before taking and uploading pics  Liked doing this house  

Once again I've forgotten to take before pics, but only really decorated and changed a few internal walls around, so not that different really. Think I need 'flipping' practice  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne Just had a peek at your slideshows, theres a lot of work gone into the house and granny flat,  
Shelley welcome back looking forward to seeing your "flip" 

Ive spent hours, re downloading and installing my CC Ive got most of it back now I think, so will have a play with King st later, also need to upload the Uplifting Loft Piccys for you, so back in a bit need to get some FF'ing done else I will get the sack!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Here's King street. Hope you like it 



Can't wait to see others!

Going to have a play now (if I can remember how )

Michelle x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WoW Michele I forgot how much modern CC you have! It looks great,
Ive also forgotten how to join a garage and house so will have to look it up 

Just going to upload mine now BRB 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OK - Uplifting Loft http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Uplifting%20loft/?albumview=slideshow

And 34 Kings http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/34%20kings/?albumview=slideshow

Good Night, Hope you Like


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

LMAO! Think I've done the wrong King Street  I've done no. 35. Was it supposed to be 34?

Ah, well, here's number 35 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/53961585

Maybe everyone else can do no. 35 now and I'll go do no. 34. What am I like! 

Will go look at everyone elses pics now 

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Great flipping girls!

Jayne - I couldn't see your pics earlier strangely, they are lovely, so much detail, how long did that take you!?!? Bet you had to motherlode that chavvy big family a lot to afford that  I will do no. 35 next!  I especially love your swimming pool room.

Dizzi - yay! You have your Sims back! Love what you've done to the garden in King Street. And the gardeny pool area in Uplifting loft. Where is that mirror from in your pink bathroom/dressing room pic?

Michelle - love your roof terrace! And your modern front room, with those ball sculpture things.

Right, am about to load sims up and then will post pics of mine.

Everyone else up for doing the one Jayne mistakely did, while she does the one we did?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Laura its Seychelles Bathroom Donation pack 3 Holy simoly 

Jayne I love the garage youve put detail into an often forgoten room 
check your in game camera settings, I had to re take all mine as I had them on med quality, 
(should be high quality Med size for uploading)
I spotted somethng in youir other upload 
I was going to comment on but for the life of me I cant think what it was . . . will have to watch it again 

Michele & Sue are you still in Sim Land  

Thanks for the lovely coments 
I will do 35 Kings, 175 east pleasure & 107 Custer when I next play 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooops, took longer than expected to finish, told Dh he could have PC at 10pm!

Not my favourite one but I'd tailored it to the couple I moved in, they're a bit "rock'n'roll"!  http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Kings%20Avenue/?albumview=slideshow

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

34 King Street 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/54100570

Not had chance to look at everyone elses pics yet, but will do very soon 

Dizzi - Don't suppose that second thing was the on wall in the study that I added especially for you? 
Have got the camera settings to high quality, medium size, but they aren't coming out very crisp. Probably my graphics/computer. I can't play with other houses showing in background or high reflection on things, etc. Game goes super slow if I do that.

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - Just had a quick peek at yours. Love the ballet studio and rock garden  What a bright house!  

That big house for the chav   family took about 4 or 5 hours I suppose. Way too long! I'm prob not even going to play it as game goes slow in there, there's so much stuff  


Dizzi - Kings: Landscaping is fab. Love the fish on the bathroom wall    Uplifting: Looks great. Bet that would be an intresting house to play  


Michelle - Love some of your stuff. All downloads? I want the ironing board  


x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne YES the study walls 2 charmed posters! 
Love them! and your Pool shape and the playroom, 

34 Kings ! Wow I love the courtyard feel & roof terrace, balcony and the sauna works perfectly at the top!
and where the heck did you find a loaf of bread!

Laura your slideshow is saying done with no pictures  

Back later, need to go to work then having my hair daone 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ahhh, the bread. One of my faves that one. Well, that and the rolling pin on pastry. No idea where they came from. Think I must've downloaded a house or something with them in already. Definitely custom content from TSR though. 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ta Hun - Just about to Log off have a PC break and a play before bed 

Are you OK ?


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, i've started work on no. 35 now, been doing it 1 hour+ ad only done kitchen and master bedroom + ensuite  I spend ages coordinating wallpapers etc 

Dizzi - have you tried my slideshow again? I couldn't see any of Jaynes at first, then a few hours later was fine 

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Having a break from Sims as can't sit at desk top at all at the moment. Had plaster of yesterday (yipeeee!) and foot and ankle swollen like a balloon and super sore, so got to let it all settle down a bit now. All good though as this is the better part of the recovery  

Looking forward to seeing pics  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne 

I should be able to upload a couple today  
Laura will have another look at your last link later thought it was starange.

I am off work with a tummy bug, think Ive slept 16 hours straight!

Back Later 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awww Dizzi, yucky  Get well soon hun   

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Right, finally finished mine! Sorry it took ages, I'm moving all my graduated Sims ot Downtown, and so this has one of my families in it and I didn't want to motherlode them so have been building as and when had money (didn't take that long since i had genie lamp  )

OK, prepare yourself for possibly the pinkest room in living memory  http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/KS%20House/?albumview=slideshow I soooooo want to live here, how much would I love a room in hot pink!! Apologies for the wrong-orderedness fo the pics  I went into the "collections" category in build mode and found loads of CC I'd missed before, like the pink place settings at the dining table and the "swinging" chair.

Anyway, night all!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

LAURA WOW !!!

Ive never seen so much great CC in one house! it sure is PINK 
I never got my pic's uploaded DH came home early . . . .

Thanks Jayne for te hugs, feel better today, thankfully as have a wedding tomorow, in fact I should be in bed 
GoodNight


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can only echo what Dizzi has said - WOW!!!!!  And double WOW!!!!!

Hope you get back to 100% soon, Dizzi!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks girls.

Dizzi - any pics yet? 

Am bumpng this up cos we're about halfway down the page - scandalous!

Anyone going to choose another flip house?  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I flipped one yesterday with the new Ikea  stuff pack, Details when I'm home 
Thanks Laura 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi 

Laura - I'm loving the pink 

I managed to get a small bargain off Ebay other day. Bought Family Fun and Glamour Life packs for just over £10 including postage  They arrived yesterday, but not had chance to install or play yet.

Am determined I'm only going to buy more sims stuff at reduced prices! Especially as it'll all be redundant soon when Sims 3 arrives. You know none of us will be able to resist, no matter what we say! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/35%20kings/?albumview=slideshow

Finaly I have uploaded the Slide show for 35 Kings,


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi - very sleek and stylish!  Love the luxurious large bedroom! How did you take those pics of the original view, was that with the architects table?

I used the palstic surgery machine thingy for the first time the other day, poor fella wasn't too bad looking before, afterwards it looked like his face was mad of melted wax 

Just wondering, how do you all play your Sims? Do you always play the same way? I mean, with mine, they nearly always marry the first person they fall in love with, never "play the field" (apart from the odd Romance sim, but they always marry eventually, I never have a long term single cassanova) have children, and work their way up the career ladder (occasionally one will have their own business, but not usually) and then I get bored of them when they reach elderly. I rarely have gay Sims, and never have gay couples who adopt (think I'm a bit obsessed with finding out what x and y's child will look like  ) only one of my families has ever had a vacation home, I don't have pets that often.

I think I''m quite boring really 

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That makes two of us that are boring Laura!  I play exactly the same way.  I went adventerous and had a home business the other day - decided to live dangerously!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

That makes 3 of us Oh dear   and sometimes I try to be different  

So what asperations do you choose - let me guess 

Family, Knowledge or Fortune and Romance sometimes 

I never got to play on sunday to much to do on FF after being away 2 days, still next weekend is MINE ALL MINE  
Thanks - I need to upload the Ikea one - but Im missing a few shots.
Laura the black and wht pics Just appeared - Ive never had a family in the house so Ive no idea how Ive got them - was kind ahoping one of you knew


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't bother with the romance as much, especially when I get the aspiration to be in love with 50 Sims - I like to be monogamous!  The thing that disappoints me about Fortune is that when you get to a certain stage you have to keep doing masterpieces or writing novels to get your bar filled, and not much else.  I did choose the cheese option once!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue you rebel you   

I choose  the cheese option too but it got in the way of first love


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - House looks fab, very modern  

Yep, I tend to play same way too. Mostly have family sims and if they aren't then they get changed with that machine. Hate romance, popularity and (can't remember proper name now) the one where they usually have to go downtown all the time. All far to much work and time consuming for me   Don't mind knowledge for a single sim, but they rarely stay single. Like Laura, they tend to marry the first they fall for. They usually have afairs, but the other half rarely finds out by my chosing. Think I've had one engaged couple split and one married couple divorce. Children usually go to private school (got a hack for that, so they just sit an exam, pass every time and get in - no headmaster  ), and I usually fly them through uni in about 2 minutes with another hack. Sometimes they do career things, but mostly I just use Motherlode and have them not working and doing loads of other stuff   Do send them on holiday at least once, rarely do a business and if I do, it's always a home one. Bluewater one to much hassle with traveling back and forth. Thing that annoys me most with the game is that when Sims go off to work in an away business, go downtown, on hols, etc. the time on the home lot doesn't keep up. Oh, I always get my sims to woohoo at least once before they try for a baby  

Really must install my new stuff packs and have another little play  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Oh, I always get my sims to woohoo at least once before they try for a baby


I had several mature couples who despite woo hoo-ing never caught   

. . . . its hard to keep a family sims asp gold when you deny them a baby  they get a miralce with days to spare 

I want to play too, prehaps our next challenge should be do play a popularity sim who stays childless and lives downtown . . .


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - The game won't let them catch if they don't have enough days left in adulthood to see out the pregnancy  

Yuk to the new challenge   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just need 3 days  and then some Jungle Juice to keep them young  

T break over back soon


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes, jungle juice  but it could be fun to play with them as elders with a baby.I might try that to make elders less boring. A home buisiness is also quite good to keep elders occupied. I had one once who died whilst midway through a hard sell


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

freetime has been good for elders, prehaps we should post some screen shots of our favorite families or elder parents with toddlers!


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Jayne -    

Glad to see I'm not the only one who plays with my sims in a quite boring way. To choose aspirations I usually close my eyes, swirl the mouse round a few times and choose the one it falls closest too (used to use a dice but lost it) and same with horoscopes.

I quite like the knowledge one, as it makes it easier to advance them through their career, but that's kind of redundant now I have the Uni hack. Grilled cheeseaspiration is kind of easy, just keep making and eating them, but it's annoying as it NEVER comes up with anything else, in fact if you have say a romance sim and then choose grilled cheese as a secondary aspiration, you only  ever get grilled cheese wants afterwards, which is really annoying. 

Am knackered today but going to have a wee play anyway  

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Where is everyone?  

Been playing a lot recently, v. almost got the Ikea pack but will wait for now. I've been taking my Sims on holidays a lot,trying to unlock all the memories. I'm mainly playing with all the Desiderata teens/children that have now grown up. guess I better go back to their folks and play them til they die some time soon  

Everyone else been Simming recently?

Fancy any more flips?

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I bought Pets a couple of days ago - now I have all the expansion packs, although there are are a few of the other add-ons that I don't have.  I have been playing today, experimenting with the pets.  I can't figure out how to mate them, do they have to be friends first?  I have one male and one female cat, both adults, but are just acquaintances at the moment although they live in the same house.

I am up for a flip, but after talking to DH today, we are going to limit our game playing time to once a week - we have been spending too much time playing lately!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive been playing hun - Like you just in desri, with a couple of famileies, trying to follow them from babies to elder, ive started flipping some masix community lots too.

I will have another play tommorow, in fact I will try & upload a screen shot or two of the familieys i'm playing.

Jayne I have now taken 4 sims through uni the long way! 
although Ive succumbed now to a "cheat sheet" 

Looking forward to apartment life comming out, I want to make the "Friends" apartment and characters.

~Dizzi~

Sue  yes the pets need a good relationship like sims do then they use the out door kennel and you should have the op[tion to click for have puppies/kittens with . . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Another Sim weekend here, just going to find you a few pics to upload - Ive also come out of my comfort zone with 4 post grads living in a large house own rooms and focusing on their carrers instead of Love lives!
Sorry there is two small pictures, whats everyone else been doing ?

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/misc%20sims/?albumview=slideshow

/links


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - It's asking for a login to your account to view those pics   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn - I wondered if it would, I suddenly realised I had a "public" albulm and so made it private . . 

how public is public - will my images appear in the main search for example . . .

Sorry Jayne.

Will figure something out


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah, I think public is for the world to see, so you might not wanna do that  

x


----------



## Dawne (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Simmers another addict here.
If you don't mind me asking, whats the shortcut to get them through uni more quickly? I only ever go through it the long way. 



Dawne


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Dawne   You have to download a hack, it's in the form of a book, not sure offhand where it's from tho, I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction. I love it now, Uni is such a long time!

Aw, Dizzi, was looking forward to seeing pics!

I am still playing with the ex-teens from Desiderata, all of whom sped thru college and are living downtown - I also sent a few townies to College, and 2 sims that I made and they're all living in Downtown too. ATM I'm playing BV a lot, trying to get all the memories, also buying vacation homes as a lot of my Sims are quite wealthy, and I want some of my sinlge sims ot end up marrying people they've met on hols. Also, one of my ex-townies is going to marry the woman who runs the music and dance secret lot thingy - I presume she'll be replaced in that case   One thing I have to get round to doing is playing all my oldies to death   Also, is it just me, but when you have a realy pretty/handsome sim (like Natasha Una) I get really sad when they get old   I really have to download some nicer clothes for the oldies. The MAxis ones are a bit pants, was thinking when I moved one of my sims into a new house, do the designers all live in really untastefully decorated houses? This one had a different colour wall in every room, and always really garish, like one was salmon pink, other mustard yellow   and a lot of the Maxis made clothes are really frumpy too

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dawne - Welcome  I can't remember where the hack came from now. Bet Dizzi will know  Was it Simslice maybe? 

Laura - You've been doing loads! Loved reading your post there  I'm going to install my new teen style stuff pack later and have a little play I think 

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

So looking forward to Apartment Life coming out! But this time, I'd like to back up my game instead of always starting from scratch, and my downloads too - any ieas how I do that?

Also, you know in BV, there is a wall monted set of shelves and there's supposed to be certain combos of souvenirs etc from the holiday neighbourhoods that you can put on there and get certain benfits - anyone know what those combos are/where I can find out?

I'm still playing the now-adult teens of Desi Valley, and trying to age their parents if I can be bothered. one lot I really can never be bothered to play is the Bell one (Hannah and Isaac) don't know why   Now I want to age them with the potion thingy, but not got enough aspiration points to buy one.

You all still Simming?

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Am I the only one still Simming?   Or just the only one wasting precious simming time coming on here?  

Have you guys with the bathrooms and kitchens stuff packs checked out the "romantic" house in the lots bin, it's sooo nice!

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Laura   !!!!!

Now I will have to go out and buy that pack!!!!  

I had a bit of a play this morning as DH was sleeping, haven't had much time lately.

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi!

Im a new addict   Not sure what packages we have as dh put them on the pc for me. 

I am on my first family and i chose the 'family' aspiration and kept trying to get them to make a baby but it didnt work so i gave up and called to adopt a child then the day the child arrived my woman got pregnant so i had my hands full! then she wanted another baby once that had been born and so i thought ok, i can manage one more but then she had twins!   so have now sent the eldest off to college and am waiting for the next one to be old enough to go to college as i cant control 5 sims at once lol. Now my woman wants 10 babies   am now thinking i should have gone for the knowledge aspiration  

I do have a good money cheat though so they have a lovely decorated & furnished house  

jo xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know the feeling Jo, that has happened to me before!



NuttyJo said:


> am now thinking i should have gone for the knowledge aspiration


If you want to change their aspiration you can go into Rewards, Aspiration Rewards and for 6250 you can buy the ReNuYuSenso Orb. Stick your Sim's head in that and then you can change their aspiration to knowledge.

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I sorted it! She grew into an elder so now wants grandchildren instead  

Did someone mention a cheat to get through college quickly?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know of a college cheat - Dizzi is the cheat queen, I assume she will check this thread when she is back off her hols!

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Sue  

HURRY BACK DIZZY!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - No, not checked that house out yet. Will do though   Had a few hours play this afternoon, but other than that, not played since we flipped those houses. Don't seem to have the time. 

Dizzi - Missing you and hoping you're having a fabby hol  

Jo - Welcome  There is a fab uni hack to zoom them through in about 2 mins, but I can't remember where I got it from it was so long ago. Like Sue says, Dizzi will know  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NuttyJo said:


> Thanks Sue
> 
> HURRY BACK DIZZY!!!


I'm Missing my sims . . .

Welcome Jo 

Laura will answer your Q's next week but check mod the sims2 for back up walkthroughs 

Internet hour almost up, bum numb missing you all back next week 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Woooohooooo!!!!  Hi Dizzi!!!!!  

Don't worry, I am playing Sims enough for the both of us!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm back   but dont tell on me as Ive sneaked on, 
going to load the Sims after weve been food shopping so see you in Sim land sue 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Welcome home Dizzi  

Hi everyone  

I've been playing a bit for the past few days. Nothing exciting, just the Picasso family in Desiedera (or however you spell it  ) Valley. They've been on hols, have a dog which is all trained up, Jessica is about to have baby and they just adopted a kitten. Matthew is doing well in his military career, but he wants to marry off 6 children! They are both half way through their adult life, so they'd best get a move on really hadn't they. Might have to give them some twists and turns soon as it's all just going too smoothly!  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Don't worry Dizzi, we haven't seen you!  

I had a little play this morning while DH was still sleeping.  I created a new family with 3 daughters, so just playing with them.  

Jayne, when I get aspirations like marry off children or have 50 lovers, I just put their head in the ReNuYuSenso Orb and get it changed.  I can't be bothered to do those two!  They don't have to give birth to 6 children, just phone up and adopt, the little ones get delivered the next day!  I played with the Picasso family last week, they are one of my favourites in the game. 

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Sue   Yeah, I might just ue that Orb thing to change their aspirations. Either that or just never let them fulfill them   Am switching at the moment between FF and Sims  It's piddling down outside, so having a day in  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jayne, I won't tell you how sunny it is here and how I have been outside sitting in the shade with a ice lolly  

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

No way!  I'm not jealous, one little bit!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

At least you can use it as an excuse to play the Sims!  I have to clean the house because the m-i-l is coming round tomorrow (which means that Sims Sunday is out  )  Shame I can't phone a Sim's maid to do it for me!

Sue


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ah, if only those Sims maids were real    Poor you having to clean. I should be, but ............ 

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just playing in one of the holiday areas for the first time. Can't remember name of it, but it's the forest type one. None of the hotels seem to have anywhere for sims to eat in them! Even the top notch one doesn't even have a grill for them to cook on their own, let alone a swanky restaurant. Soooo frustrating. My Sim's gonna have to slum it now in to find a grill. I know I can go in and build to add a restaurant or grill in fancy places, but shouldn't have to!  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ahhhhh, just seen the room service option! Doh! My sim's back off to the lap of luxury!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne Just like me I re jigged a few hotels to accomadate a fancy resturant 
Do you know about he change lot zoning cheat ? 
I managed a play on sunday and re furbished a university dorm to make it a music lovers dorn complete with music rooms stage band and dance floor!

Sue Loving the new avatar!

Must upload pictures, Back later, Tea is ready 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Ahhhhh to the new avatar! It should have a great big pound sign next to it for all the blooming money our addiction costs!   How are we ever going to give up our beloved Sims 2 stuff for Sims 3? (said that about sims 1 mind, and that is just soooo history now!   ). 

Dizzi - Ha ha, so I'm not a complete donut then by not seeing the room service option straight away. Glad I wasn't the only one   No, I don't know about that hack, but would be very interested in it  Does it work really well?  Takes my computer ages to go from one lot to another. That's why my sims don't go on holiday that often. Noticed yesterday that when my sim was on hols that when they left their hotel to visit a community lot, the time was consistent when they returned (as opposed to being the same time as when they left, which messes up sleeping, etc.) Wonder if it's like that from the home lot to a community lot now as well? Don't think it is. It's one of my bug bears with the game. 

Really getting my addiction back at the moment. Want to play now, but boys have hijacked the desk top   I'll have to go clean the fish tank and the hamster instead   

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Jayne, (  & fellow sims addicts )
If you look in your BV booklet, page 9 ~accomidating the crowds~ Do the CTRL cheat window 
& write changelotzoning community, 
GO OUT & go back in (same when you change it back )
For Uni lots type dorm instead of community/hotel 

Laura what was I going to find out for you hun ?

Off to SIL so no time to play, will upload some piccys later, with the privacy off 
Back soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ooo, thanks Dizzi  Will go try that now  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - Just checked out that Romantic house in the lots bin. It is lovely  One of my sims has bought it as a holiday home in The Lakes  

x


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

I am off to Sims land v. soon   will have to upload some pics soon too, really. One of my family's, couple with twin boys (father had a family aspiration benefit that increases twins) have just moved into that big house in Downtown, forget what its called, but it's the one with the really deep basement with the coffins in it.

One of my ex-townies that I put through college, who has a romantic aspiration, has been having really bad luck with women! First he was working on the one that runs the hobbies lot for music and dance, whilst also wooing a Downtown townie (the one with the black wavy hair in teh short black skirt and red top).He took music and dance woman on a date, and black wavy hair woman was there, unbeknownst to me, and walloped my sim for flirting. music and dance woman moved in with him, but had hardly any money, so things didn't work out for them and she moved out (I can rarely bring myself to kill them off   ) Then he went on holiday and swept a local hawaiian type off her feet. Unfortunately I had accidentally invited his ex-girlfriend from uni on holiday, and didn't realise till she backhanded him across the chops for flirting with the hula-girl.   When he went back home, he rung up black wavy hair, who had since forgiven him, to come over. Just as they were kissing hello, hula-girl had turned up with a single rose to place on her Romeo's doorstep, but instead burst into tears and ran off. Which is a shame cos i wanted him to end up with her. Oh, then the next day she came over saying she'd had a great time on their outing and left him a dance sphere thingy     ATM he is living with black wavy hair as he's trying to get a promotion and she has lots of friends, he's a blockbuster director, and she's living the life of riley prancing about in fur coats and evening dresses all day  

Still not killed off all my oldies  

Laura xx

p.s. who's preordered apartment life yet?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OH Laura that is sooo funny! Poor guy!



> who's preordered apartment life yet?


I have . . . .


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Laura that sounds funny    Now go kill some oldies! I drowned heaps in the pool once, and yes, I did feel awful! Not done it since   

I'm going back to Sim land for an hour or so now. Been playing loads lately - all to the detriment of so many other things I should be doing    Loving it though! Building a hotel at the moment in The Lakes. It's a beach one   

Happy simming everyone  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

What??  You lot are granny murderers  Remind me not to grow old with you lot!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> What?? You lot are granny murderers Remind me not to grow old with you lot!
> 
> Sue


Prehaps we should build an old folks home and move our oldies into it 
The nights must be drawing in if were all here and on the Sims


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Mine _were_ in an old folks home 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You disturb me Jayne!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

@ Sue & Jayne!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Wraakgodin said:


> You disturb me Jayne!
> 
> Sue


But i did feel guilty (for a second or two) and have never done it again! Funny part is that before they actually died they all started walking on water and playing on their handheld games. It didn't matter in the end anyhow as I deleted the whole neighbourhood, so it was slaughter en mass then  Pleasantview really wasn't that pleasant for my Sims! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153704.msg2383945#msg2383945 

I just grabbed a few downloads, before having a play later  and over the weekend and spotted this News !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Uni%20Revamp/?albumview=slideshow

Ok I now have the password sorted for my Sims albulms, it's shrewsbury thanks Jayne 

the link you couldn't see before was http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/misc%20sims/?albumview=slideshow

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

at you, jayne, murdering off an old people's home, then an entire population! I keep trying to get at least one of my sims killed by a falling satellite, but no luck. Only time Ihad it happen was shortly after I first got the game, and then I didn't know what had happened, and didn't want that sim to die so quit without saving. I've also boxed my sims in, and also boxed them in with a toaster and low cooking skill   Haven't played in a couple of days, like you, Jayne, it's getting in the way of other (boring) things. Or rather, the boring things are getting in the way of my sims playing! Off ot have a look at Dizzi's screenshots.

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Laura - Ooo, boxed in with a toaster and low cooking skill is evil!   Boxed in with a dirty plate and death by flies is fun  (not that I'd ever do anything like that to my sims   ). 

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You people are sick - very sick. I am shocked and stunned.   

I had someone die by fire today, he tried to extinguish something that was hit by lightening, but it didn't go according to plan.  His son also died in the fire, but his sister pleaded to the Grim Reaper and he came back.  I bought the father back using the magic lamp/genie, but I didn't realise that when he came back he would have to rebuild relationships with his family.  He came back as a single guy, but I soon re-married him with his "widow".

My problem now is the dog was so traumatised by these events that he has run off and not been seen since.  Fortunately he has a collar, but no one has found him yet.  Has anyone had any experience with this, how long do they tend to be away for?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi All
Ive just surfaced from a FULL Day in SIM LAND! ( and its minimised now ) 

Anyhoo, 
Laura


ShortyPie said:


> at you, jayne, murdering off an old people's home, then an entire population! I keep trying to get at least one of my sims killed by a falling satellite, but no luck.* Only time Ihad it happen was shortly after I first got the game, and then I didn't know what had happened, and didn't want that sim to die so quit without saving*. I've also boxed my sims in, and also boxed them in with a toaster and low cooking skill  Haven't played in a couple of days, like you, Jayne, it's getting in the way of other (boring) things. Or rather, the boring things are getting in the way of my sims playing! Off ot have a look at Dizzi's screenshots.
> 
> Laura xx


Snap!

Sue Ive never had a pet traumatised, sounds real bad though, Ive had outside fires and lost lives, as they wouldnt go back into the house to call the fire brigade 
Also   for you hun . . .

Jayne saw this and though of you 

 
As to deaths erm, ( I am as bad as Jayne)
well Ive a good cheat if your interested . . .
Its a spawned object/menu called the tombstone of life & Death 

You need to bring up the cheat window and carefully type *boolProp testingCheatsEnabled true*
then shift and click  on your sim to see a whole new menu  
this is a NIGHTLIFE hidden feature from what I can work out, its pretty cool, I would advice caution only cause over use seems to make my game buggy, having said that guess what I did today . . . .

Ok Greg & Colleen roomies, then friends then engaged & married, enjoyed a honeymoon and had a suprise baby ( neither were family sims! ) Baby Faye was only a few days old when the grim reaper came a knocking  
Colleen grabed her throat as she fell to the floor just a footstep from her babys crib, while her stunned husband looked on, helpless to his wifes pain, and sudden end! ( I choose disease  )
With a baby to care for he employed a nanny and muddled through the toddler years and when Faye was a child they holidayed to the axe wood campgrounds and loved it so much they went again, this time Greg took a lady friend  
well the ladyfriend was a townie called Zoe and they all got on well, soon after Fayes sweet sixteen Greg & Zoe got married in their backyard, before jetting off on honeymoon, although the wedding never quiet went as planned, there was lots of slapping and cheating icons! leaving the bride and groom in distress! 
Greg had to completly rebuild his relationship with Zoe, he wouldnt even flirt with her so damaged was the relationship! zoe still in Love with greg was patient in bringing the relationship back to zero, with lots of talking, huging, apoligising, playing,
they even had a date and meal, and finaly they kissed, a proper man and wife kiss,
although Greg is yet to fall in love with Zoe again  they have consumated the marridge  

Then plan for this family is to go on as many holidays as possible and collect all the mementos,
so Ive update several lodgings as well today! and am having fun doing all the tours, and meeting locals etc, seems Ive never really explored all Vaction has to offer, and am In the mood now so going to capitilise on that 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi -   why was there so much slapping? HAd they both been sleeping around   Will have to try that cheat. I'm so jealous, you having a whole day in Sim Land! I've got a few couples/families trying to get all the vacation memories and mementos, but I'm playing loads of families atm. They're all really rich too, as they are grads who've got maxed out skills! One of mine just married that Landgraab fella, and they have stupid amounts of money, seriously. Think I might buy them a restaurant to run. 

One thing I hope they do in the Sims 3 is some venues for weddings, instead of always in the bac yard. is it possible to do that in Sims 2?

Sue -   at the traumatised dog!!! I've never had one run away actually, even though they're half starved to death sometimes   

Jayne- I thought to get death by flies you had to have hundreds of dirty plates! that's what I read, ages ago. Can you reall ydo it with just one plate?    

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Laura, 


> Think I might buy them a restaurant to run.


Tips for resturants  use family members, to cut down on overheads, and have a bar on the lot,
it will earn you $16 every 15-20 mins even if no one is drinking 
and have someone perform sales socials on perspective patrons while they "think about it"

Weddings, the only ways I know to make the venus different is to make a purpose built lot ( home not community) and have the Sims be engaged and living together so they can buy the lot (gives you $40,000 spend/lot price unless you use motherlode  )

I just ensure there is a phone on the lot so they can have the wedding party, the wedding I just did was a raised garden area with a stream surrounding it and a few trees/flowers . . . .

In Sims 3 I would like to see chanagble maternity wear and like you proper wedding venues/and an official to "marry them"

As to the slapping, I think, Zoe had good relationships with a few "guests" that I wasnt aware of having not checked her history, oh and a few guests came via the love candles so I expect that had a lot to do with it, even Fayes relationship with her stepmother deteteriated, I will upload a photo story of the key moments, before I next load the game 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooh, would love to see pics of a couple getting married i that place you made, sounds lovely! I have made a chapel in the back yard before on one lot, but I'm too lazy to do it every time! 

Thanks for the tips for restaurants, it's the only business I've ever had that really makes a lot of money, I did use family members lsat time, but didn't know about the bar, thanks 

Yes, I would like to see changeable maternity wear too, the stuff they wear is awful (actually most of the maxis made stuff isn't that nice, especially the frumpy footwear). I mean, have they never heard of a maternity dress? Also, it would be fun if there was a very, very small chance of having triplets  and ont one you can increase by eating cheesecake etc, just an odd chance.

Here are some of my pics, totally out of order:
http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f51/LauraEdward/Sims%20Screenshots/?albumview=slideshow

Dizzi, I did look at your pics earlier, bu now can't remember what tehy were  

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeah! Love the uni revamp, especially the pc study area. I like some of the custom hairstyles you have, I hardy have any anymore.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Eeeeek I really need to stop being so strict with my game-playing, I haven't attempted a business yet or buying a holiday home    I have been away for a while though, so I am slowly easing back into it! 

When is the sims3 out!? 

Marie xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - Fab story    I have a single sim doing heaps of travelling at the moment, doing tours, etc. as like you, haven't properly explored BV. Don't think I've played enough with Freetime either really. One thing with BV though is I'm struggling to learn local greetings. The option doesn't seem to come up, even when they are really good friends with a local. Any ideas? I did go to a temple the other day and get the dragon legend. I liked that 

Sue - They're only sims    Go on, try killing one. Dare you!   The ghost is fun too, along with them having different personalities depending on how they die, and if you move their headstone or urn. 

Laura - In all honesty I've never tried death by flies, but I'm sure a single plate in a very small box would work because the flies multiply the longer they are left, so don't think the number of plates matter. Try it    Going to have a look at your pics in a sec. 

Marie - Hello  Saw your ******** status the other day as bored and almost messaged you to say go play sims then    Get adventurous with your game girl    Sims 3 is Feb next year - eeek! 

Well, I've not played today, but do intend to for a bit tomorrow. 

Happy simming everyone  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

No, I am not killing a Sim!  it isn't fun and it isn't clever!  You lot are just sadists!!!    Death by flies?  I wonder how you lot think of things like that!    I just get a bit attached to them.  The dog was probably too traumatised by seeing his master burned alive!  I hope he will come back or be found.

Jayne, I lived in a house with a graveyard in the back garden, there was multiple ghosts flying around every night!

Amazing photos Laura!  Did you build that big house yourself?  It looks brilliant!  

I am going to buy Appartment life as soon as it is out, anyone else?

I had a play yesterday, it takes my mind off the 2ww.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Marielou said:


> When is the sims3 out!?


Marie, Feb 20th 2009

I am worried that I will have to buy a new computer for it!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> learn local greetings. The option doesn't seem to come up, even when they are really good friends with a local. Any ideas?


Ive struggled with this too, but I now have two learned gestures, bow & chest pound!
Let your Sim be free for a while when they first arrive, ie wander and dont tie them into a set task, you should notice a townie or just another sim aproach them, check the icon status & let the interactions just run, I think thats how I sussed it 

 marielou Long time no see glad youve found your way back, once a simmer always a simmer 

Sue 


> lived in a house with a graveyard in the back garden, there was multiple ghosts flying around every night!


 Sim Ghosts are fun, prehaps create a house of Sims and one by one kill them off that being the goal of the house 

Laura I will take a peek at your link next, thanks for the nice comments 
and find my screenshots before I succome to a couple of hours gameplay  
the cheat I gave yesterday allows you to spawn a clothing rack to change your sims maternity wear  unfortunatly you can no longer download squinges maternity wear hack  I hope Maxis may have addresed this in the next EP and if not it had best be sorted for Sims3 !!!

~Dizzi~

Be right back


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/Bon%20Voyage/Lucky/?albumview=slideshow

Ive missed out at least 20 pictures ! 
but I think you will get the gist 

Meet the "lucky's" 
Back later
~Dizzi~


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

dizzy i cant see your pics as i need a password  

i liked yours laura! 

i really am a novice when it comes to playing sims, havnt attempted to run a business yet or make my own house! i want to play the holiday one but dh has 'misplaced' the cd...


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sue - Oh, okay, we'll let you off the killing   Although I do quite like Dizzi's idea of creating a houseful of sims with the aim of the house to be killing them off to create a variety of ghosts. You could then move in a scaredy sim and watch them get frightened to death    Think I might do that in my game next   As for death by flies, I think it's in the actual Sims official manual. See, you're supposed to kill your sims - the manual says so!   Yikes to you living in a house by a graveyard (I take it that was in real life). I'd be spooked!  Hope the sim dog comes back soon. Never had one run off yet and don't even bother with collars. 

Dizzi - I will try that then with my sim on holiday to see about learning their local greeting. Off to check out your pics  

Laura - Love your pics  

Jo - Dizzi's password is shrewsbury  

Off to sim land for me in a bit I think  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi -Brilliant pics  Love all your decor. So sad about Colleen though - almost cried at the pic of her as a ghost by Faye's crib   (cool death and ghost pics though   ). So, where's Colleen's ghost now?

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dizzi - The gesture thing worked  Just have to leave the locals to teach you first as opposed to you asking them to teach you. Once they gesture you, you've learned the local greeting  

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh how annoying! The ninja just appeared on one of the lots and I missed it! Wanted to learn how to teleport  

My poor sim got struck by lightning in a hot spring  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Oh how annoying! The ninja just appeared on one of the lots and I missed it! Wanted to learn how to teleport
> 
> My poor sim got struck by lightning in a hot spring
> 
> x


  bet that hurt!

_Bon Voyage help 
*Gestures* you need to get a native/vacationer to do the gesture to you. (your sims cannot do it to eachother to learn only natives) then you need to do that gesture to at least 3 other sims.( not including your own.)

*Secret Maps* just dig anywhere. It might take you a couple trys. then you will find the secret maps like Hidden burrow, Secret pagoda, and the hut in twikki island.

*Witch Doctor * to get the voodoo doll from the witch doctor just fix everything in his home.

*Wise Old Man * To get the dragon legend from the wise old man you need to impress him. to impress him, greet him, he will say hmmm... then you serve tea and invite him to join. then he will start to do ti chi, learn ti chi and even become friends with him (with or without your voodoo doll) and he will think you are worthy of the dragon legend.

*Big Foot* To get bigfoot to move in with you, you can use the voodoo doll to be friends and then he will move in with you.

*Teleportation* pause the game when you enter a community lot and look for smoke, that will be the ninja 
find a ninja and then ask him to teach you to teleport. he will ask you who it is better to know yourself or your enemy: choose your enemy. Then he will say you are worthy of the skill to teleport and you can teleport.

*Singing Pirate* when you are on the pirate ship Plunder the captains cabin. it might not work the first time but keep doing it. (it works better with two sims) then the ghost pirate will come out. Your sim will run, then get the other sim to greet him & talk to him.
then the option to learn the sea chanty comes up. And you can learn.

To get monkey shrine mementos, you need to toss in a coin by selecting the monkey shrine and select toss in a coin 
_

Thanks Jayne for the nice comments, Colleen is still on the lot the urn is on the same table and she still visits 
Faye has just speeded through uni ( boring and time consuming why do I do it  she is a couple of days away from her final exam, so uive sent her on her vacation with her first love  then plan being she will get pg on the last day of the vacation, marry the boy, divorce him and leave the baby with her step mum to bring up while she collects all her memento's . . . .
find a new husband and live happily ever after , Maybe  although this wont be done for a few weeks as apartment life will be here and Ive loads of non sims stuff to be doing 
talking of which, bet jet a wriggle on


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Arghhhhhh, found the ninja after going in and out of lots like for aaaages. My question was what came first, the sword or the ninja? I chose sword and he bogged off   Give up! Don't want to learn to teleport anymore!   (goes and puts teddy back in pram!   ). 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Jayne ((hug))

upload some pictures instead


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Can't, my sim's off on hols to the beach now to recover from the ninja trauma  Going to try and find that ghost on the ship. Will do some pics soon though. She looks very good all frazzled in the hot spring after the lightning strike. I thought she was going to die, but glad she didn't as she's not doing to bad with her hols  She's a single, romance sim who's sole aim is to holiday all the time and have lots of _fun_ 'wink, wink' 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds great - Ive a half hours playing time left tonight, ten more mins in chat then, I am off 

Wonder If Sue Laura and marie are tucked up in bed or in sim land


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Jayne -     One of my Sims can teleport (nerner-ner-ner-ner!)  

Dizzi - loved your picture story!! Why did the two women who had the fight at the wedding both look like brides? Also, how did you actually kill poor whats-her-name off? She was green, is that hunger? Meanie. . . . . I will have to be more regular taking pics so I can do a picture story too, I really enjoyed doing that with my legacy house. Oh the tangled web you weave with your Sims! nope, I am here, have ot make some  biccies tonight,  but will be loading the Sims whilst making them   As for bed, I'm rarely in bed before 1am   

Marie -   hope you are busy simming!

Sue - No, that h ouse is already in downtown, I didn't discover it for ages. It's called something like the house of shadows. . . .  I actually DO live in a house opposite a graveyard. No ghosties. yet.   Also   for you!  

Jo - misplacing sims cds     that's just not on!!   I would "misplace" his dinner, in the bin  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Jo I missed you,     that DH for losing the disc, bet youve turned the place upside down since you posted and have been in sim land ever since 

Laura 
Green is disease, I think its when you naturally leave a sim sick with the flu un rested .. . . . ( I used the tombstone cheat  )
the dress Faye has on was the only nice formal one I had   so I used it.
you must try a picture story for us, I love reading them on the Sims forums, not that I get chance to read that many, they are really cool, so detailed!

Must go, will catch you all later/soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New EP = New home

follow the link  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154367.0


----------

